# Directional Signal Lens



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

UVT1 said:


> I purchased a 2013 Cruze LT 2 weeks ago from Hertz and just noticed that the mounting post on the lens in front of the left amber bulb is broken and the lens has fallen to the bottom of the headlight module. The vehicle is post-bumper to bumper warranty.
> 
> There does not appear to be any easy way to resolve this short of disassembly. Does anyone know if the headlight module can be disassembled and if a replacement lens is available?
> 
> ...


I'm not too certain on the availability of the small lens, but I can tell you a disassembly will not be an easy task. It involves heating up the adhesive that prevents moisture buildup inside the housing. This adhesive runs the entire perimeter of the lens. Here's an idea of the kind of project you'll have on your hands should you decide to disassemble your headlight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnT9ci8i5Pk

Have you compared the light output of the left and right headlight? Turn on your marker lights and hazards and see if there's much of a difference. I am willing to bet the difference won't be very noticeable and wouldn't make the repair worthwhile. The lens itself I can't imagine would do any damage sitting at the bottom of the housing and I don't think it'll be small enough to pull it out through the hole the bulb fits in.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I think you have to replace the entire housing. I don't know as you can get the smaller parts. A number of people change the housing to a different type - typically twin projectors. You may want to consider doing the same - or buying the stock lights that others put up for sale.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I have seen several break off inside the housing.......not repairable....Chevy replaces the entire housing.

Are you out of B to B by time or mileage.....if you're close, Chevy might assist.

Rob


----------



## UVT1 (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks for your feedback.

I tend to be a little fussy about stuff that is noticeably broken (a consequence of my German heritage). The more I think about this and balance my time against the cost of replacing both headlight modules (the lens which after 54K miles have already pitted considerably from normal freeway driving) I come down the side of replacing both. 

So now, to find ones I like.


----------



## UVT1 (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks for your feedback. I'm realizing the easiest route will be to replace both modules and dispense with the problem along with the pitted lens on the original modules.


----------



## UVT1 (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks for your input. I'm planning to replace both modules. The car just turned 55K, so no possibility of GM covering his under the b-b..good thought though


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

You could try to go after Hertz. After all, it's not something you'd be able to break.

But if your headlights are the least bit glazed or turning yellow, I'd replace them. They make a car look old fast.


----------

